

Ask HN: Midwest hardware startup (data storage) visiting SF. Meet for coffee? - vnchr

We'll will be bumming around the Bay Area all of next week. We're from St. Louis and looking to co-locate in San Francisco.<p>The CEO Andrew has an interesting story as a 19 year old founder and hardware inventor. Network World did a nice write-up on his back-story though the FB rumor was false and we've since dispelled it:
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/110612-evtron-263983.html<p>Anyone with interest in high-capacity, high-efficiency data storage at a lower cost, feel free to email me at ivicars [at] evtron.com. I'd love to take you out for coffee or drinks so we can talk shop. Otherwise, we'll be taking in the sites or working our butts off at Startup Embassy.<p>Thank you to everyone in this community. As a non-Valley startup-type, I still feel connected to the Bay Area because of HN.
======
nickpinkston
I run some of the hardware startup events / community in SF - let me know who
you want to talk with. Just email is my HN s/n + @gmail.com.

